# How do these bunnies look? (For show)



## KittyKatMe

So, my friend wants to get into showing/breeding Holland Lops and Netherland Dwars and asked me to post this topic. We found a breeder, and these are the ones she told us look show quality. How does the type look to you showers? They are all 8-12 weeks of age.

Broken Black Tort Holland Lop Doe






Blue VM Netherland Dwarf Doe





Tri Holland Lop Buck





Lynx Netherland Dwarf Buck





Blue VM Netherland Dwarf Buck





Which one do you guys like the best? Also, what colors compliment eachother if she gets more than one?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

I would recommend a little more research into the showing and the breeds you like before buying. And probably best to find a different breeder.

Vienna marked (VM) rabbits are not showable. The blue-eyed-white (BEW) gene is what causes the color and is not one that I'd suggest to a newer exhibitor or breeder anyway. It requires a more in-depth knowledge of how the color works.

The "tri" buck is not a tri. Tri is the broken version of the harlequin color, and that Holland doesn't appear to be harlequin either. Possibly orange.

Also, the rabbits are not posed and do not appear to be 8 weeks old. Maybe closer to 6. But at any rate, it's very difficult for even a seasoned breeder to evaluate the quality of a kit this age. HL and ND are very competitive and are still only babies at that age. The type they're displaying now can, and likely will, change dramatically until they reach 6 months old.

It would probably be best in this case to purchase seniors (over 6 months of age) if your goal is showing. At that age, you can better determine the overall quality of the rabbit and their value as a show or breeding animal. They may even be proven on the table or in the breeding barn already.


----------



## BinkyBunny

anic: she covered it all ^


----------



## KittyKatMe

Oh sorry the VM are brood. And the Tri buck is Tri... I have a back picture. But this breeder is the only one within 4 hrs of me. But I'll tell my friend to look into some seniors.


----------



## KittyKatMe

Update: The blue VM ND doe is no longer available.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I would definitely look for senior rabbits or ones that are close to senior age. Those are two very competitive breeds and pretty pricey too. If she wants to do well on the show table it would be best to buy something that you already know is good quality. 
I also second not getting any VM rabbit to start out with


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

KittyKatMe said:


> Oh sorry the VM are brood. And the Tri buck is Tri... I have a back picture. But this breeder is the only one within 4 hrs of me. But I'll tell my friend to look into some seniors.



Tri is a broken pattern (white with orange, black and gray spots). He is a solid color, which appears to be orange in the picture.


----------



## bunnychild

The dutch don't have very good markings so they wouldn't be good show rabbits which is sad cause the color looks nice.
The tri colored lop doesn't look tri colored from this angle.
I like the dwarf but am not very familier wih the breed.


----------



## woahlookitsme

lol they arent dutch just have dutch markings 

agree with julie and bunnychild. He isnt tri color. This is what tri colors are:





Maybe he is a harlequin? Which is the solid version of a tri color


----------



## Blaze_Amita

and if I can add with those hollands- watch your amounts of color. The broken doe doesn't look like she has the full 10% of color, just like the tri buck- needs to only have 80% color(20% white)- I think that's the percentages anyway- I only ever dealt with brokens so I had to watch for Charlies
I do agree with the others on looking for Seniors-or something that's an older jr(say 5 months or so) cause no breeder can tell you that 'this baby is awesome! Going to be a show winner' and if someone does- walk away. Hollands, Netherlands and Mini Rex are highly highly competitive- that's actually where I meat a brunt of my rude show folks was showing hollands so I quit showing hollands- I only have 3 left my two old bucks(6&7 years old) and one just turned sr doe and she's my pet. 
The dwarfs-personally, after seeing so many as my aunt has a pair of them for showing for fun, I don't like the VM's. The head shape isn't what I would look for. The lynx doesn't look too bad I personally look for more width in that head, The doe I had picked out for my aunt has a nice blocky head with more width than that Lynx has, and her buck has a nice big buck head on him. The VM's stay away, the two dwarfs I picked up for my aunt were both natural posers too. They'd naturally sit up- so didn't several of my hollands when I picked them up as babies(the old men don't do it now though, too old to bother with it) adn those VM are hugging the table which leads me to doubts about their type, build and bone.


----------



## KittyKatMe

The Tri buck really is Tri. He is broken, you just have to look really close.


----------



## BinkyBunny

If you have to look super close...I'd pass


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

KittyKatMe said:


> The Tri buck really is Tri. He is broken, you just have to look really close.



Here is a good reference for learning more about recognized Holland Lop colors: http://www.amysrabbitranch.com/Color Guide.html

Most colors, including tricolor, have both pictures and a paragraph describing the coloring.

The tri Hollands pictured there are actually a little sparse in color. Typically the pattern is a little heavier, just like a broken black or broken tort. Here is an example: http://fairwayfarmohio.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/Ashtonsr1.298175548_std.jpg

The tri you have pictured here is solid color. He is lacking white entirely, from what I can see, as well as any spots. He appears to be solid colored. If he has a tiny little spot somewhere on his colored body, he is not showable anyway because he is either harlequin (unshowable) or has a foreign spot (unshowable).

I'm not trying to argue with you, just trying to help!  You asked for help choosing show rabbits and it sounds like he is not showable.


----------



## KittyKatMe

Under his eye, and the full chest area, is white. But the lighting is really bad. I'll ask for some posed pictures of a couple though and probably start a new thread then


----------



## bunnychild

What are VM's? I don't think I have heard of them


----------



## BinkyBunny

Under the eye and the chest don't appear to be white from the pictures. They appear to be lightened areas rather than a shift to white. Hollands are EXTREMELY competitive. I'd pick up a good show doe or buck that is at least 6 months and who maybe has a leg or two already.


----------



## RoyalLions18

:yeahthat:
Hollands are crazy to show! So i spent the money and bought a 2 year old buck with 4 legs lol


----------



## majorv

If you can post more pics of the Tri then maybe we can see what you're seeing.


----------



## KittyKatMe

Well, good news!!! My friend just picked up a REW Senior Holland Lop buck and a black Senior doe. Yay!!! She got them from a herd reduction and they are, from what I can tell, great show prospects. But I forgot to take pictures!!:headsmack: They're super sweet and friendly.


----------



## BinkyBunny

It's always a plus when a great show prospect has been well socialized and can be a pet. I've met many that just know how to pose and other than that they haven't adjusted to house bunny life. It can be a long road to make them into a house bunny!


----------



## woahlookitsme

yay im glad to hear! Congrats to your friend


----------

